# New Home!! Looking for color opinions :)



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty home. 

I am mostly stylistically challenged so I can't ad much to the color discussion. Not a fan of the pink though. 

Perhaps something as a clay for an accent wall, but I prefer bright colors.


----------



## raelteh (Sep 15, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Pretty home.
> 
> I am mostly stylistically challenged so I can't ad much to the color discussion. Not a fan of the pink though.
> 
> Perhaps something as a clay for an accent wall, but I prefer bright colors.


Thanks for the reply! I appreciate the feedback. My girlfriend and I keep going back and forth between buying a couch first and having a color work with the couch or vice versa. It just seems difficult with the red oak floor coloring. I was thinking about a white/gray color for the walls but their are so many to choose from.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most paint stores [should be available on the net also] have software that can take your pic and insert their colors to give you a better idea of how any given color will look.


----------



## raelteh (Sep 15, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Most paint stores [should be available on the net also] have software that can take your pic and insert their colors to give you a better idea of how any given color will look.


Thanks for the tip mark. Ill check out the sherwin williams site.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

We went with gray on our recent repaint.


----------



## raelteh (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> We went with gray on our recent repaint.


That gray looks awesome mike. Looks like your floors are similar to mine as well.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I had no idea there were so many grays, lol. I bought four sample quarts and did small areas around the room before deciding. This is called 'Silver Dollar'.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

There are probably a dozen different 'silver dollar' greys - he'll need to know what brand you used also if he wishes to duplicate it.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> There are probably a dozen different 'silver dollar' greys - he'll need to know what brand you used also if he wishes to duplicate it.



Oops! Porter brand.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Raelteh,
Beautiful space. Love the kitchen. SW gave us a 'fan' of color chips to browse at home. Then we bought their little sample cans. We have many of those cans. I'm a fan of grays. Its a major, time consuming project selecting paint. 

If you've narrowed your sofa choice ask if the store has a fabric sample or pillow you can take home and hold aginst your wall with the paint sample.

What about area rugs.

Mike, I love your room.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Home Depot has paper panels you can stick on wall and paint, cheaper than SW panels. Also HD has cheaper smaller samples of paint they can match to SW colors. You might end up with a ton of samples.

Are you changing trim color? A gloss or semigloss of same wall color or even contrasting color is a nice detail from satin/flat walls.

I was just in a high end designer's penthouse that had multiple bold colors, purple, green and dark grey. Looked fantastic, got the colors from him but nothing looked good in my place. You have to try all the suggestions in your house to see what you like. 

One cool detail he had painters do with white ceiling is bring the white down onto walls about 1/4". I asked how that was done since taping walls and getting a clean straight line would be hard. One of his painters did it by hand with a small brush.

Look outside and see if there's any colors you want to bring inside. Could be flowers blooming, colors of leaves or bark of a tree, something in background if you have a view. Maybe a shade darker wall color on the wall leading to pool from the rest of the room.

At least it's only paint. Post some pics after you paint. Good luck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful home, congratulations.

I really like creamy white walls in all the public areas in the home.
But that's just me. 

My advise is to start with area rugs in decorating. From the rugs
you can pull colors for the furniture and window treatments. 

I also like the Grey walls in Mikes home, if you don't like white.

Do you like oriental rugs or contemporary rugs?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> Beautiful home, congratulations.
> 
> I really like creamy white walls in all the public areas in the home.
> But that's just me.
> ...


My wife says if I had had my way, every room would be antique white, lol.

She started with the area rug and chose colors from that. The area rug was chosen to fit with the floor color.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mike Milam said:


> My wife says if I had had my way, every room would be antique white, lol.
> 
> She started with the area rug and chose colors from that. The area rug was chosen to fit with the floor color.


I'm with you...antique white walls are a great canvas for a home...


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's an area rug I found at the depot. A little more neutral than Mike's.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

raelteh said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> This is my first time on the forum and I'm looking to get some help with choosing a paint color for my living room/ kitchen. I just purchased a new home and we love it. We will be moving in next month. We are just not a fan of the colors on the walls and the kitchen doors. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You,


This is kinda weird...... Ours before the gray.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike,
Haha didn't even notice the dog on the rug at first. It's not very interested in photos.

Johnson,
Gorgeous rug. My daughter recently got 2 traditional rugs at Lowe's and a contemporary one for the den at Ikea.


----------



## MackDaddy (Sep 18, 2017)

I think greys and soft browns would really make the other features in each room pop!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've painted a lot of antique white over the years with various brands of paint. You wouldn't believe how much color difference there is between brands of antique white. Some are almost white while I used one brand that was closer to a pale beige.... and others are in between.


----------



## leenabug (Dec 7, 2014)

thats really big rooms, so I wouldnt do white, thats gonna make it look even bigger and colder. Something warm but not too bold since. And the suggestion about buying a rug first and pulling a color out of it is very smart. Trust me, ive dont it backwards and its a headache. Painting and then spending oodles of time trying to match a rug to the paint. Stupid and hard. But I agree that the current peachy pink orange walls do not blend with your floors. Find a rug you love and then pick a color out of it that looks good against your floor.


----------



## SteveLouis (Oct 25, 2017)

Beautiful home! I agree with Mike's suggestion. A soft neutral gray tone would be a great choice. I would get a few samples and figure out the tone of grey that would work well with the wood posts in your living room area. Same tone of grey in a deeper shade would go well in the kitchen to help bring out the countertops and the slate accent on the fireplace. 

OR Antique white in the rest of the home and a faint nuetral grey in the kitchen. 

Hope that helps. I also have several shades of grey with white trim in my home and office. Took us a long time to settle on a particular grey for the home, but we definitely love it! Looking forward to seeing your AFTER photos.


----------

